# Virgin UK is blocking DNS Resolution to kiwifarms dot net



## Null (Jan 6, 2019)

The Anglo menace has begun blocking DNS resolution to the site. This is a hostile action by the Anglos at Virgin UK.


Our backup domains are kiwifarms dot is (iceland) and dot tw (taiwan).
The Discord emergency hotline is at https://discord.gg/yfpNhsH


Learn to use custom DNS servers hosted by Google or Cloudflare here.

https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/
https://developers.cloudflare.com/1.1.1.1/setting-up-1.1.1.1/

Doing this will allow you to resolve domains via Google/CF instead of Virgin.


Complain to your provider here.
https://www.virginmedia.com/contact-us.html


Watching the UK burn will be the greatest pleasure of my lifetime.


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (Jan 6, 2019)

Virgin Virgin vs Chad Farms


----------



## alphalumerio (Jan 6, 2019)

Thank fuck I don't use virgin.

Virgin, run by a bunch of virgins, and made FOR virgins.


----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Jan 6, 2019)

Get cucked Richard Branson.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jan 6, 2019)

Reminder to never use your ISPs DNS resolver, and that dnscrypt is actually good: https://github.com/jedisct1/dnscrypt-proxy


----------



## rabo (Jan 6, 2019)

That is absolute bullshit.


----------



## SJ 485 (Jan 6, 2019)

eid, nigriv, eid


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jan 6, 2019)

After what happened to me I saw this coming. 
_
Long Live the Queen._


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Jan 6, 2019)

complains about blocking dns,  suggests googles dns


----------



## Maggots on a Train v2 (Jan 6, 2019)

Branson must have just bought his first skirt.


----------



## Near (Jan 6, 2019)

>Flash a gif with text "NUKE ENGLAND" live on stream
>Virgin UK blocks your DNS

???????????????


----------



## YayLasagna (Jan 6, 2019)

We cooked with Kay too much and now she's got the UK on her side.


----------



## TheImportantFart (Jan 6, 2019)

I'm already drawing up my own personal articles of secession from my embarrassment of a country.


----------



## Null (Jan 6, 2019)

CrunkLord420 said:


> Reminder to never use your ISPs DNS resolver, and that dnscrypt is actually good: https://github.com/jedisct1/dnscrypt-proxy


ISP DNS servers _*are logged*_ and they track _*every website you go to*_. 10000000% learn how to use Custom DNS! Very, very easy step towards greatly enhancing your privacy.

Private Internet Access also has really rigid DNS protection that works on mobile, just fyi.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jan 6, 2019)

CrunkLord420 said:


> Reminder to never use your ISPs DNS resolver, and that dnscrypt is actually good: https://github.com/jedisct1/dnscrypt-proxy



Thanks for this. I've just been using DNS66 as an ad blocker, but this looks a lot more useful as it seems more in depth.


----------



## Sparky Lurker (Jan 6, 2019)

I prefered them when they were a game publisher:


----------



## AF 802 (Jan 6, 2019)

PIA and OpenNIC make a good combo, just saying. It may also not be a bad idea to setup a DNSCrypt server on Vultr, Scaleway or something.

http://opennic.org


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 6, 2019)

When you piss off people this bad, you know you're doing something right.
Semper Fi, Null.


----------



## soy_king (Jan 6, 2019)

We should start an organization evacuating Kiwi refugees from the totalitarian dictatorship that is Britbongistan.


----------



## Revolutionary Suicide (Jan 6, 2019)

To totally disagree with someone like Richard Branson is the first step to mental sanity.


----------



## Lazybird8654 (Jan 6, 2019)

I wonder why this happened.


----------



## tehpope (Jan 6, 2019)

A VPN and OpenNIC is pretty great. As long as you can trust the OpenNIC operator and your VPN.

https://thatoneprivacysite.net/vpn-section/


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Jan 6, 2019)

So what shows up if you try to log onto the Farms from Virgin Media?

Also, could we block anyone browsing here who works at Virgin Media? Find out the IP range used by their offices and insert a redirect to something amusing and offensive?


----------



## Mud Sharpener (Jan 6, 2019)

Americans, Nuke us already.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Jan 6, 2019)

The Sex Pistols had the right idea, they just didn't go far enough.





(Ironically enough they were signed to Virgin Records.)


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Jan 6, 2019)

is this currently occurring or is it going to be rolled out at some point in the future?
(I'm on Virgin fibre broadband and have no problems accessing the site)


----------



## Null (Jan 6, 2019)

The Flawless Gazelles said:


> complains about blocking dns,  suggests googles dns


Google has never blocked  a DNS record to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jan 6, 2019)

Might not be the right thread for this kind of editorial thought but I want to express how aggravating and disturbing it really is that our farms get blocked like this, the "hate site" narrative is easily dispelled if you spend any time at all here listening to people talk. It may be autistic to be proud of any internet forum, but by all means rev up your puzzle pieces because I'm proud to be part of this one.


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 6, 2019)

I'm curious as to what we did that made them so nervous that they had to block us of all people.

I'm just getting this mental image of some UK Tory's office looking at us making fun of Jerry Peet again and being like: "THIS WILL FIX THEM FOR SURE!"

And that is _fucking_ hilarious.


----------



## Mud Sharpener (Jan 6, 2019)

An Sionnach Seang said:


> is this currently occurring or is it going to be rolled out at some point in the future?
> (I'm on Virgin fibre broadband and have no problems accessing the site)



It depends on your area. It may take a while for the change to propagate depending on your location.


----------



## Mud Sharpener (Jan 6, 2019)

Jaimas said:


> I'm curious as to what we did that made them so nervous that they had to block us of all people.
> 
> I'm just getting this mental image of some UK Tory's office looking at us making fun of Jerry Peet again and being like: "THIS WILL FIX THEM FOR SURE!"
> 
> And that is _fucking_ hilarious.



Same reason for the porn blocks, moral crusading. This place is a mean nazi troll site and therefore needs to be deleted off the internet, don't you know.

EDIT: Apologies for double post!


----------



## QB 290 (Jan 6, 2019)

Looks like it's time for Brit kiwi's to be raped and murdered by muslims again


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Jan 6, 2019)

Jaimas said:


> I'm curious as to what we did that made them so nervous that they had to block us of all people.
> 
> I'm just getting this mental image of some UK Tory's office looking at us making fun of Jerry Peet again and being like: "THIS WILL FIX THEM FOR SURE!"
> 
> And that is _fucking_ hilarious.



if that were the case, there'd be 'voluntary' blocks in place for all ISPs, not just Virgin, like they did with The Pirate Bay and similar free-market entertainment distribution entrepreneurs (voluntary in the sense that if you don't agree, the government does their level best to ruin you)


----------



## Baby Pom (Jan 6, 2019)

My ISP is Virgin and I haven't been able to access kiwifarms.net without Google DNS for months now. This is old news. It's likely that a cow complained directly to Virgin (and potentially other ISPs, who may or may not have blocked DNS resolution to the site) given this isn't a court ordered block, it's the ISP blocking the site. I assumed this was some fuckery with my internet connection rather than the site being blocked, guess I was wrong.


Ginger Piglet said:


> So what shows up if you try to log onto the Farms from Virgin Media?


It simply refuses to connect.




I should note that none of the alternate domains are blocked, only kiwifarms.net.


----------



## Zarkov (Jan 6, 2019)

This is what happens when cultural enrichment goes too far.


----------



## AF 802 (Jan 6, 2019)

Baby Pom said:


> My ISP is Virgin and I haven't been able to access kiwifarms.net without Google DNS for months now. This is old news. It's likely that a cow complained directly to Virgin (and potentially other ISPs, who may or may not have blocked DNS resolution to the site) given this isn't a court ordered block, it's the ISP blocking the site. I assumed this was some fuckery with my internet connection rather than the site being blocked, guess I was wrong.
> 
> 
> It simply refuses to connect.
> ...



Give it a thought. What cow is British and has went to about every type of provider to get us taken down, going as far as bringing down our servers at least once a month?


----------



## The Fool (Jan 6, 2019)

Is there any concern of this happening in America? I mean I know you gotta do a lot more than cry about hurt feelings for this to fly in the US, but what are the actual legal circumstances of this? I heard net neutrality was cut, is that true? Does that mean yes?


----------



## MillionaireMadman (Jan 6, 2019)

What did we expect from Richard Branson, the bearded twat he is?


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jan 6, 2019)

Surprised Britain would try a stunt like this after seeing what we did to Montserrat.


----------



## Mud Sharpener (Jan 6, 2019)

The Fool said:


> Is there any concern of this happening in America? I mean I know you gotta do a lot more than cry about hurt feelings for this to fly in the US, but what are the actual legal circumstances of this? I heard net neutrality was cut, is that true? Does that mean yes?



My knowledge of the American system is rusty so take with much salt. As far as I understand, it is determined on a state level. Targeted blocking of domains at a state level could happen if it were pushed hard enough but there would have to be significant corporate or political interest for that to happen as far as i'm aware. For now I believe our American cousins are safe.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Jan 6, 2019)

Baby Pom said:


> My ISP is Virgin and I haven't been able to access kiwifarms.net without Google DNS for months now. This is old news. It's likely that a cow complained directly to Virgin (and potentially other ISPs, who may or may not have blocked DNS resolution to the site) given this isn't a court ordered block, it's the ISP blocking the site. I assumed this was some fuckery with my internet connection rather than the site being blocked, guess I was wrong.
> 
> It simply refuses to connect.
> View attachment 632022
> I should note that none of the alternate domains are blocked, only kiwifarms.net.



for what it's worth, this is what you see when you try to access an officially blocked site:


Spoiler


----------



## Null (Jan 6, 2019)

Baby Pom said:


> It simply refuses to connect.


Can you try connecting to http://kiwifarms.net - sometimes if you use HTTPS you get issues. Try HTTP.


----------



## thismanlies (Jan 6, 2019)

Dear Virgin UK customers.

Islam is a false religion and the Holocaust never happened.


----------



## Baby Pom (Jan 6, 2019)

Null said:


> Can you try connecting to http://kiwifarms.net - sometimes if you use HTTPS you get issues. Try HTTP.


The http:// variant also appears to refuse to connect.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 6, 2019)

This should be illegal.

I'm against regulating social media when it comes to censorship but infrastructure is another thing entirely. You can make your own website. You can't really build your own internet though. (Not that easily, anyway.)

Also:



 

(I started to link to an imgur version of this image, but I forgot imgur blocked us too.  )


The Fool said:


> Is there any concern of this happening in America? I mean I know you gotta do a lot more than cry about hurt feelings for this to fly in the US, but what are the actual legal circumstances of this? I heard net neutrality was cut, is that true? Does that mean yes?


Probably yes.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Jan 6, 2019)

Baby Pom said:


> The http:// variant also appears to refuse to connect.



is your internet provided via a BT line, or are you on cable/fibre?


----------



## Ghostse (Jan 6, 2019)

People still using DNS instead of directly editing their hosts file. Shameful & Sad.


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (Jan 6, 2019)

I've been using .is since August cause .net stopped working. I was able to get on .net earlier today when Null announced our big news (I'm with Virgin) but have been using .is cause it autofills and I'm lazy.


----------



## Dingus Egg (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Baby Pom (Jan 6, 2019)

An Sionnach Seang said:


> is your internet provided via a BT line, or are you on cable/fibre?


I'm on a fibre connection.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 6, 2019)

I hope Virgin Galactic experiences catastrophic explosive decompression


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 6, 2019)

thismanlies said:


> Dear Virgin UK customers.
> 
> Islam is a false religion and the Holocaust never happened.



动态网自由门 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Loli Hentai 六四天安門事件 Migrant Rape Crisis 天安門大屠殺 Rotherham Rape Gangs 反右派鬥爭 United States Declaration of Independence  大躍進政策 Crossing the Delaware 文化大革命 Telham Rape Gangs 人權 Human Rights 民運 West Africa Squadron 自由 Freedom 獨立 Independence 多黨制 Hong Kong Independence Party 台灣 臺灣 Las Malvinas 中華民國 Republic of China 西藏 土伯特 唐古特 Tibet 達賴喇嘛 Thomas Pain 法輪功 Natural Rights 新疆維吾爾自治區 Great Irish Famine 諾貝爾和平獎 Rothschild Banking Cartel 劉暁波 Tommy Robinson 民主 言論 思想 反共 反革命 抗議 運動 騷亂 暴亂 騷擾 擾亂 抗暴 平反 維權 示威游行 李洪志 法輪大法 大法弟子 強制斷種 強制堕胎 民族淨化 人體 Responsible Citizenry實驗 肅清 胡耀邦 趙紫陽 Gun 魏京生 Firearm 王丹 還 Knife 政於民 和平演變 激流中國 北京 First Amendment 之春 大紀元時報 九評論共産黨 獨裁 專制 壓制 統一 監視 鎮壓 迫害 侵略 掠奪 破壞 拷問 屠殺 活摘器官 誘拐 買賣人口 遊進 走私 毒品 賣淫 春畫 賭博 六合彩 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Gold Standard 劉曉波动态网自由门



Jerry_ smith56 said:


> Get cucked Richard Branson.





Lazybird8654 said:


> I wonder why this happened.



It'll be interesting to see if he backs down after pressure. Of course, he most certainly doesn't know or care.

https://twitter.com/richardbranson/status/952820229377228801?lang=en


----------



## Judge Holden (Jan 6, 2019)

Jaimas said:


> I'm curious as to what we did that made them so nervous that they had to block us of all people.
> 
> I'm just getting this mental image of some UK Tory's office looking at us making fun of Jerry Peet again and being like: "THIS WILL FIX THEM FOR SURE!"
> 
> And that is _fucking_ hilarious.


Its what I like to call the "Maggots in the Machine" phenomena

Simply put, bigass companies and providers of universally used services like to go shopping for cheap new employees at colleges and universities to do twice the work of older drones for half the wage. So long as this new meat does what they are told and handles all the busywork, they are in practice left more or less alone by the hiring company and the choices they make are not scrutinised unless they put the company at risk of lawsuit or whatever, meaning they are free to work under their own discretion so long as they toe whatever line they are given.

Problem is, this discretion they are allowed means that so long as they frame what they are doing in a "THIS IS SUPER GOOD PR BOSS MAN!" or "oh it would be such a _shaaaaaaaaame_ if you were to try and fire me and force me to cause drama for the company..." light they have the capacity to seriously fuck with anybody they take a disliking to for any petty reason, and so long as they keep it all in the limits of their contract and do not target anyone who will prompt massive media outrage, their bosses will probably not bother to intervene unless they start getting fairly blowback.

Now for things like fucking stationary factories or toilet paper contractors, there isnt really any way this power can be abused to fuck with people both due to the number of alternatives said person they are fucking with can go to instead, and because of the extremely limited damage this can do to the average person who earns the ire of one of these proverbial maggots in the machine. Once we get to things like social media monopolies, credit card companies, and internet providers however, these maggots can do quite a bit of damage to those who earn their ire.

Now remember where I said these companies recruit...colleges and universities. I.e. the places where the REEEEEEEEEEEEEEE train is still in full steam. Add in to this the near ubiquitous attempts by corporations to be more "woke" in order to attract niggershekels, and you have the perfect setup for anything deemed "problematic" to be quietly censored by some manlet in the complaints department who wants to earn his office's diversity consultant's asspats and to go to bed on his used ebay futon that night and fap about how he is fighting nazis in cyberspace

Now in this case here, were I a betting brony I would say a certain someone has been spamming his own ISP with complaints about how kiwifarms is ILLEGAL CP CONTAINING HARASSMENT NAZI HATE SPEECH! and eventually this bore fruit when some dangerhair maggot in middle management read over the complaint and decided to use what little power she had to add the farms to the "block from internet" list


----------



## Nobunaga (Jan 6, 2019)

Finally the quality of the site will improve


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 6, 2019)

Why has the UK been doing so much dumb shit lately.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jan 6, 2019)

@Null get in touch with the IRA. Bring the car bombs back in the name of Internet lols (also something about North Ireland I guess).


----------



## QB 290 (Jan 6, 2019)

Alex Krycek said:


> @Null get in touch with the IRA. Bring the car bombs back in the name of Internet lols (also something about North Ireland I guess).


There's just one problem with your master plan
The IRA are worthless faggots who couldn't start a punch up in a pub, never mind actually kill anyone


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 6, 2019)

I'd also like to add Sky is doing this shit too. I couldn't access the site on my phone but could on my laptop because I've used the public DNS on that since they blocked CouchTuner and all the porn.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jan 6, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Why has the UK been doing so much dumb shit lately.


The fact that all major UK parties* are fully on board the "LOOK AT HOW CARING AND #WOKE WE ARE! WE ARE TOTALLY TAKING IMPORTANT MEASURES AGAINST WORD TERRORISM AND BADTHINK BY BANNING EVERYTHING ANYBODY MIGHT TAKE OFFENCE TO! THIS TOTALLY ABSOLVES US FOR DOING FUCK ALL ABOUT ACTUAL FUCKING CRIME AND TERRORISM!" train means that there is no mainstream alternative a'la the republicans to cut down on puritanical authoritarianism. That the whole mainstream media is united in demanding this censorship also means there is no incentive to step out of line for anyone in politics.

_*both UK wide and in scotland/wales/northern ireland_


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jan 6, 2019)

An Sionnach Seang said:


> for what it's worth, this is what you see when you try to access an officially blocked site:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Internet matters.org



Every-bleeding-heart-do-nothing-site.org


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Jan 6, 2019)

doyouhavealoicensetogoonthiswebsite.org


----------



## Mud Sharpener (Jan 6, 2019)

Smug Chuckler said:


> doyouhavealoicensetogoonthiswebsite.org



This meme brings great anguish. Stop prrdicting the future my heart can't take it.


----------



## AF 802 (Jan 6, 2019)

Smug Chuckler said:


> doyouhavealoicensetogoonthiswebsite.org



No, but the domain's available.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jan 6, 2019)

Adding on to my previous comments about the state of UK politics making this shit inevitable, the same is also true of the judiciary as evidenced by the ongoing crusade waged by UK judges vis a vis super-injunctions* and the rulings on what constitutes "decency" in pornography and how "hate speech" gets defined by anyone who decides to interpret hypothetically _anything_ as hate speech.

As for the police...yeah I think we all know the maymes but to make it clear, the UK police have turned "focus all our time and efforts on absolute petty bullshit like people getting offended over rap lyrics or a muslim accusing a local store of hate speech for selling peppa pig DVDs" into an art form solely due to the fact that it is far easier and better PR for them to act like enforcers of politically correct morality laws rather than actually fight crime since that tends to result in them having to manhandle brown people and thus result in them being declared literal SS members trying to ethnically cleanse all niggers and kebabs by media and labour politicians.

Basically, the problem all stems from these institutions being infested with the worst kind of boomer who, left wing or right wing, shares a mix of absolute prudishness and a very firmly held belief in the need for "decency" and "proper respect afforded government institutions" which all combine to result in the nation being run by literal freedom despising puritans who are obsessed with banning anything and everything that every fringe group whines about solely because they think that merely being complained about warrants censorship

* i.e. "_I JUDGE HIGGINSBOTTOMLY ORDER THE INTERNET NOT TO PUBLISH THE NAME OF THIS RICH PERSON WHO WAS ARRESTED FOR DOG RAPE! ALL YOU INTERNET PEOPLE JOLLY WELL BETTER NOT POST IT OR ELSE!_"


----------



## Racist Trash (Jan 6, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> It'll be interesting to see if he backs down after pressure. Of course, he most certainly doesn't know or care.
> 
> https://twitter.com/richardbranson/status/952820229377228801?lang=en



I don't know if Branson has anything to do with Virgin Media anymore he got rich by building up virgin companies and then selling them off to someone else while he made a new one.

Ah here we go: "

Virgin Media (including Virgin Mobile UK): UK Cable TV, broadband internet and Fixed and Mobile telephony provider—bought by Liberty Global"


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virgin_Group#Formerly_owned_ventures


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 6, 2019)

For the past ~25 years every time I see the name of that company I immediately default to this.


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 6, 2019)

An Sionnach Seang said:


> for what it's worth, this is what you see when you try to access an officially blocked site:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



.....Show of hands: Did anyone else think this was a virgin vs chad joke in the title until they saw this image?


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 6, 2019)

Racist Trash said:


> I don't know if Branson has anything to do with Virgin Media anymore he got rich by building up virgin companies and then selling them off to someone else while he made a new one.
> 
> Ah here we go: "
> 
> ...




Oh, so its an American censoring the site. 

Guess Americans can't be as smug as they usually are.


----------



## Sable (Jan 6, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> Oh, so its an American censoring the site.
> 
> Guess Americans can't be as smug as they usually are.





In all seriousness, this sort of thing is a little more worrisome than when the government tries to do this sort of thing, solely because 90% of the time  they either a) promise to ban stuff then never do or b) say they'll ban it but they can't figure out how a windows works so they quietly hope people forget about it.

Virgin produces internet juice for a living, so if they ban it's marginally more effective*

*I mean, unless you use PIA or something.


----------



## Racist Trash (Jan 6, 2019)

An Sionnach Seang said:


> for what it's worth, this is what you see when you try to access an officially blocked site:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




It's intresting that they talk about high court orders either it's a boilerplate message or it's relating to the one where ISPs had to turn on those child friendly filters by default.

http://www.ukispcourtorders.co.uk/ and https://help.virginmedia.com/system/templates/selfservice/vm/help/customer/locale/en-GB/portal/200300000001000/article/HELP-2374/List-of-Court-Orders?query=blocking sites I can't find anything related to a court order specifically targeting Kiwifarms.

https://www.internetmatters.org/parental-controls/broadband-mobile/virgin-media-broadband-web-safe/ This is a guide for Virgins to turn off baby internet mode.

And for Sky users:
https://www.internetmatters.org/parental-controls/broandband-mobile-networks/sky-broadband/


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jan 6, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> No, but the domain's available.
> 
> View attachment 632085


Someone buy this url


----------



## Voltaire (Jan 6, 2019)

How long till this site gets de-listed from Google like 8chan?


----------



## Racist Trash (Jan 6, 2019)

Apparently Kiwifarms isn't even blocked by virgin according to the block checker, is this something that Virgin Media has only done to some customers or something?

https://www.blocked.org.uk/site/http://kiwifarms.net

Also it's pretty funny that Sky has blocked kiwifarms on the grounds of Weapons.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 6, 2019)

I bet whoever did this has a readily apparent salivating lust for young boy ass.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 6, 2019)

Racist Trash said:


> Also it's pretty funny that Sky has blocked kiwifarms on the grounds of Weapons.



We're like Arsenal Gear, a weapon to surpass Metal Gear


----------



## Cantaloupine (Jan 6, 2019)

From what I can tell (and I really hope I'm wrong, I'm terrible at computer stuff) Virgin's Superhub router won't allow for DNS setting changes, the setting is conveniently missing. Guess it's time for a new router (or broadband provider, Virgin are fuckfaces)


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 6, 2019)

Cantaloupine said:


> From what I can tell (and I really hope I'm wrong, I'm terrible at computer stuff) Virgin's Superhub router won't allow for DNS setting changes, the setting is conveniently missing. Guess it's time for a new router (or broadband provider, Virgin are fuckfaces)



This says you can:  http://setuprouter.com/router/virgin-media/super-hub-2/dns.htm

At least something called the Super Hub 2.


----------



## Cantaloupine (Jan 6, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> This says you can:  http://setuprouter.com/router/virgin-media/super-hub-2/dns.htm
> 
> At least something called the Super Hub 2.



Most households that use Virgin Media in Britbong have been upgraded to the Superhub 3 which is missing the DNS option. I should've clarified, my bad.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Jan 6, 2019)

We must stop this oppression


----------



## Marvin (Jan 6, 2019)

Cantaloupine said:


> From what I can tell (and I really hope I'm wrong, I'm terrible at computer stuff) Virgin's Superhub router won't allow for DNS setting changes, the setting is conveniently missing. Guess it's time for a new router (or broadband provider, Virgin are fuckfaces)


You can also set it on your computer.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 6, 2019)

Racist Trash said:


> Also it's pretty funny that Sky has blocked kiwifarms on the grounds of Weapons.



That's probably because of Vordymort just reporting the site for everything and seeing what sticks.


----------



## Lysenko (Jan 6, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> 动态网自由门 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Loli Hentai 六四天安門事件 Migrant Rape Crisis 天安門大屠殺 Rotherham Rape Gangs 反右派鬥爭 United States Declaration of Independence  大躍進政策 Crossing the Delaware 文化大革命 Telham Rape Gangs 人權 Human Rights 民運 West Africa Squadron 自由 Freedom 獨立 Independence 多黨制 Hong Kong Independence Party 台灣 臺灣 Las Malvinas 中華民國 Republic of China 西藏 土伯特 唐古特 Tibet 達賴喇嘛 Thomas Pain 法輪功 Natural Rights 新疆維吾爾自治區 Great Irish Famine 諾貝爾和平獎 Rothschild Banking Cartel 劉暁波 Tommy Robinson 民主 言論 思想 反共 反革命 抗議 運動 騷亂 暴亂 騷擾 擾亂 抗暴 平反 維權 示威游行 李洪志 法輪大法 大法弟子 強制斷種 強制堕胎 民族淨化 人體 Responsible Citizenry實驗 肅清 胡耀邦 趙紫陽 Gun 魏京生 Firearm 王丹 還 Knife 政於民 和平演變 激流中國 北京 First Amendment 之春 大紀元時報 九評論共産黨 獨裁 專制 壓制 統一 監視 鎮壓 迫害 侵略 掠奪 破壞 拷問 屠殺 活摘器官 誘拐 買賣人口 遊進 走私 毒品 賣淫 春畫 賭博 六合彩 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Gold Standard 劉曉波动态网自由门
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you forgot Falun Gong 法轮功 
it seems UK is going the degeneracy route and censoring the internet like our friends in China


----------



## Rhino_stabber (Jan 6, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akbzRuZmqVM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jan 6, 2019)

Are there any good free/low budget VPN services? I want privacy but I can't afford anything large.

Though I'm on Virgin now, I'' not experiencing any issues but that can change any time.
Though strangely, if I was to use my mobile data instead (different conpcom), I can't access the Farms but if I put the wi-fi back on, it's fine.


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Jan 6, 2019)

Racist Trash said:


> Apparently Kiwifarms isn't even blocked by virgin according to the block checker, is this something that Virgin Media has only done to some customers or something?
> 
> https://www.blocked.org.uk/site/http://kiwifarms.net
> 
> Also it's pretty funny that Sky has blocked kiwifarms on the grounds of Weapons.



It is? I'm on Sky and can access the farms still without issue, but I think we have the filter turned off. 

Also yes Virgin Media is owned by the same company that owns Formula 1 - it's not been under Branson for a few years now. Most of the company is run out of India, they only have one UK center left as the Swansea base is soon closing, leaving only the Manchester HQ. 

This isn't a UK gov mandate, but there's been growing pushes to filter the internet in public spaces as well as at home. As others have noted, there's not really a proper libertarian position in the UK right now. Both Labour and Conservative parties are very authoritarian in nature these days.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 6, 2019)

camopattern said:


> Huh I'm on virgin media but no issues here? Has the ban been put in place yet?


It might take awhile to trickle down to you.


Kuchipatchi said:


> Are there any good free/low budget VPN services? I want privacy but I can't afford anything large.


PrivateInternetAccess.


----------



## Smarty Pants (Jan 6, 2019)

Time to get a Kiwi loicense.


----------



## ZooSmell (Jan 6, 2019)

Nothing like watching the Brit Bongs slowly unravel into a Muslim infested liberal hell hole of a country.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Jan 6, 2019)

So do we know why yet? Other than "obviously it was Vordy", I mean has Virgin said why?


----------



## Alfons Schmitler (Jan 6, 2019)

I told you about the *nglos bro. Why didn't you listen?


----------



## CiaphasCain (Jan 6, 2019)

Hello from the UK.

This is not a surprise to me...The government has been moving closer and closer to mass censorship and surveillance, not just in terms of the internet but in terms of all media in the United Kingdom. In a couple of years time you guys can have the internet to yourselves because we'll all be living in a socialist nightmare.

If anyone could give me a free greencard that would be great.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jan 6, 2019)

ZooSmell said:


> Nothing like watching the Brit Bongs slowly unravel into a Muslim infested liberal hell hole of a country.



you know what is ironic? The "muh heritage" meme may actually turn out to be accurate and the U.S. will move to save the mother country. It's not outside the realm of speculative fiction to see how the next 100 years will progress. I don't see America willingly accepting the UK becoming an authoritarian multi culture cesspool, and even less accepting of it becoming an Islamic state. The latter would probably even move Canada, Australia and New Zealand to decide maybe the whole crusading thing is not such a bad idea after all. The UK is the sacred progenitor after all. It's why we are so pissed about the bongs fucking it all up. They are desecrating muh heritage.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Jan 6, 2019)

Kuchipatchi said:


> Are there any good free/low budget VPN services? I want privacy but I can't afford anything large.



NordVPN is fantastic, I've had no problems with it


----------



## Racist Trash (Jan 7, 2019)

RisingPheonix said:


> It is? I'm on Sky and can access the farms still without issue, but I think we have the filter turned off.



Yeah I'm on Sky as well with the filter off, Kiwifarms should only be blocked for sky users if you have the childproof cap on your internet.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 7, 2019)

Getting a lot of 502's.

Vordy's putting his Christmas money to good use...


----------



## Ledian (Jan 7, 2019)

CWCissey said:


> Getting a lot of 502's.
> 
> Vordy's putting his Christmas money to good use...


Time for him to spend that monthly check for a measly attack of about 2 to 3 hours. What a horror.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 7, 2019)

KiwiLedian said:


> Time for him to spend that monthly check for a measly attack of about 2 to 3 hours. What a horror.



British dole is paid out every two weeks on Thursday. I'm wondering if he has a Patreon to be honest.


----------



## Ledian (Jan 7, 2019)

CWCissey said:


> British dole is paid out every two weeks on Thursday. I'm wondering if he has a Patreon to be honest.


Considering this happens once a month, at the start of the month, that's probably it since that's when Patreon makes charges. He's just waiting for that money to clear then he immediately spends it on a pointless attack that does fuck all.


----------



## Triple S Rank (Jan 7, 2019)

There is always onion routing through TOR or i2p or Lokinet which pretty much guarantee so called "hate" sites like this won't be truly wiped out even if governments and large corporations figured out what a DNS is lol.

(http://kiwifarms6izvjcw.onion/ ....seems to be down currently though heh, Null pls fix.)


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Jan 7, 2019)

I can see the Farms just fine without using vpn.  IPVanish is pretty good if you need a low-cost vpn, though.

Why is Kiwi Farms getting blocked and not Twitter, where apparently ISIS (or whatever they're called today) yap and recruit freely?  I guess laughing must be more of a crime here in Britbongistan.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 7, 2019)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> I can see the Farms just fine without using vpn.  IPVanish is pretty good if you need a low-cost vpn, though.
> 
> Why is Kiwi Farms getting blocked and not Twitter, where apparently ISIS (or whatever they're called today) yap and recruit freely?  I guess laughing must be more of a crime here in Britbongistan.



Mincing bald paedo-terrorists don't screech and stomp their tiny feet at Twatter.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 7, 2019)

How could the same people who brought us John Cleese, Rowan Atkinson, Stephen Fry, and so many others have brought us this unfathomable cuckoldry?


----------



## Poiseon (Jan 7, 2019)

soy_king said:


> We should start an organization evacuating Kiwi refugees from the totalitarian dictatorship that is Britbongistan.


No, Brother. All Kiwis behind enemy lines are expected to wage Gorilla War against the oppressors. All our Kiwis should be experienced in Jihad, Gorilla Warfare, and Wilderness Survival Tactics. Our only choice is war.



 
The Farms shall be victorious. All Heil Null.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 7, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> How could the same people who brought us John Cleese, Rowan Atkinson, Stephen Fry, and so many others have brought us this unfathomable cuckoldry?



Gotta balance it out somehow. We've spawned some of the best. We also produce the scummiest of scum too.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Jan 7, 2019)

Racist Trash said:


> Also it's pretty funny that Sky has blocked kiwifarms on the grounds of Weapons.



Had Sky broadband for about three years and never had issues getting on the farms when the hell did that happen?


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 7, 2019)

CWCissey said:


> We've spawned some of the best.



No you haven't.


----------



## Racist Trash (Jan 7, 2019)

Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> Had Sky broadband for about three years and never had issues getting on the farms when the hell did that happen?




The block only happens if you leave the child safety on.


----------



## Baby Pom (Jan 7, 2019)

Racist Trash said:


> The block only happens if you leave the child safety on.


Why would anyone in their right mind leave it on?


----------



## The Fool (Jan 7, 2019)

Baby Pom said:


> Why would anyone in their right mind leave it on?



Depends, do you have a license to turn it off?


----------



## AF 802 (Jan 7, 2019)

Racist Trash said:


> I don't know if Branson has anything to do with Virgin Media anymore he got rich by building up virgin companies and then selling them off to someone else while he made a new one.
> 
> Ah here we go: "
> 
> ...



I believe Liberty also had a considerable share in Charter while John Malone was trying to speed up their merger with Time Warner Cable and Bright House.


----------



## Ruin (Jan 7, 2019)

Remove fish & chips.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 7, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> No you haven't.



More than Aussieland has. Courtney Barnett, Crocodile Dundee, a croc poker and the cast of Neighbours?


----------



## Zebedee (Jan 7, 2019)

I value my freedom of speech too highly for this prick to shut me up. Sky tried it and failed, so will Branston pickle man.

Time for another gunpowder plot I say.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 7, 2019)

Just tested my phone on a Virgin connection. Seems fine, and considering I'm in a large urban conurbation (and near Virgin's HQ!) that's surprising.

I'm wondering if we've been rused...


----------



## Dick Justice (Jan 7, 2019)

Google logs all DNS requests, use anything else.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 7, 2019)

Dick Justice said:


> Google logs all DNS requests, use anything else.



I'm honestly shocked it even got recommended

Null did you forget some gremlin working for them tried to start shit with us last year?


----------



## Goodbye Horses (Jan 7, 2019)

This is almost certainly a routing issue due to Virgin's technical incompetence rather than an attempt at censorship. Last year I had the exact same problem with users on Virgin being unable to connect to our corporate VPN and intranet due to a stale route which it took them about a month to clear. I'd still recommend moving to a different ISP, but mainly because Virgin's network is ancient shit held together with stickytape and chewing gum and administrated by fuckwits.


----------



## Fareal (Jan 7, 2019)

On Virgin. Working fine. Reporting in in case this data is somehow useful.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 7, 2019)

Goodbye Horses said:


> This is almost certainly a routing issue due to Virgin's technical incompetence rather than an attempt at censorship. Last year I had the exact same problem with users on Virgin being unable to connect to our corporate VPN and intranet due to a stale route which it took them about a month to clear. I'd still recommend moving to a different ISP, but mainly because Virgin's network is ancient shit held together with stickytape and chewing gum and administrated by fuckwits.



Agreed.

Linder was pissed that her Virgin Internet and telly gave out for Christmas Day. Right in the middle of The Grinch too!


----------



## The Fool (Jan 7, 2019)

Regardless of intention, it's a cautionary tale. The fact that nobody in this thread was surprised at the prospect of the UK implementing China-level firewalls is a warning that all UK kiwis should get a VPN going pronto.


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Jan 7, 2019)

The Fool said:


> Regardless of intention, it's a cautionary tale. The fact that nobody in this thread was surprised at the prospect of the UK implementing China-level firewalls is a warning that all UK kiwis should get a VPN going pronto.


A small correction:


> all kiwis should get a VPN going pronto


----------



## Spunt (Jan 7, 2019)

Yeah if you're not already accessing the Farms (or indeed most of the internet) without a VPN or something stronger you're asking for trouble. Not just in Englandistan, either.


----------



## SweetDefeat01 (Jan 7, 2019)

Hey Kiwis, just wanted to shill Proton VPN. I'm using it since September, and I can say for sure that it's relatively fast, even on free connections.


----------



## SweetDefeat01 (Jan 7, 2019)

Spunt said:


> Yeah if you're not already accessing the Farms (or indeed most of the internet) without a VPN or something stronger you're asking for trouble. Not just in Englandistan, either.


What do you mean?


----------



## Danger Mouse (Jan 7, 2019)

KF is not blocked with Verizon.

Fuck the UK I'm thunkful I left the shithole country when I got the chance.


----------



## Spunt (Jan 7, 2019)

SweetDefeat01 said:


> What do you mean?



Even the UK Police are privately advising anyone who runs a business from their home to use a VPN, such is the torrent of hacking, phishing and fraud you will face if you dare have a public-facing website, email address or any public other exposure to the web. A fraud squad copper said to me "5 years ago we assumed anyone using a VPN was a criminal, now advising everyone we meet to get one".

It also means that it's unlikely the UK government will ban VPNs in the near future, or if they do it will be like other useless UK government internet "bans" that was created by the kind of people who write their network passwords on Post-It Notes attached to their screen and ask their secretaries to print off their email for them. Everyone who knows one end of a computer from the other will carry on as they have always done.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jan 7, 2019)

I didn’t have any trouble accessing this morning when I came to post my usual gifs of animals I’ve trained to Nazi salute.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jan 7, 2019)

Marvin said:


> PrivateInternetAccess.


Thanks, all the way from the US (according to the IP, anyways).
I run a small business at home and after reading someone's post about home business workers need a vpn, I HAD to get it.

How easy is it to obtain an IP address?
Would be nice if there are more awareness campaigns about the dangers of not masking your IP.


----------



## Sable (Jan 7, 2019)

I've had no issues accessing the Farms from my iPod either, and that thing's a random piece of junk that doesn't have any workarounds or anything on it.

Might be the block's more ineffectual or imaginary than we're worrying about.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jan 7, 2019)

I knew Virgin loves to kill test pilots in a experimental spacecraft designed by nut jobs, but this is pathetic.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm curious- does Tor Browser get around the block? I've never accessed the site without using it, knowing how fucking creepy people are about their frozen peaches and what not.


----------



## Antique Rice (Jan 7, 2019)

CWCissey said:


> Gotta balance it out somehow. We've spawned some of the best. We also produce the scummiest of scum too.


You already inflicted Ricky Gervais upon us, haven't we suffered enough?


----------



## Spunt (Jan 7, 2019)

Kuchipatchi said:


> Thanks, all the way from the US (according to the IP, anyways).
> I run a small business at home and after reading someone's post about home business workers need a vpn, I HAD to get it.
> 
> How easy is it to obtain an IP address?
> Would be nice if there are more awareness campaigns about the dangers of not masking your IP.



Assuming you're in the UK, you can ask your ISP to re-assign your address manually, but the new one would be just as vulnerable as the old one and the government can still snoop on it etc. If you're using a VPN (I use NordVPN, many others are available) it's literally one click to not only change your IP, but also appear online almost anywhere in the world that you want to. If I want to watch Hulu , US Netflix or other region-locked content, one click and boom, Netflix's site thinks I'm in New Jersey and I can watch series 3 of Attack on Titan.



Antique Rice said:


> You already inflicted Ricky Gervais upon us, haven't we suffered enough?



I see your Ricky Gervais and raise you Piers Morgan


----------



## drtoboggan (Jan 7, 2019)

Do we need to bail your ass out again, England?


----------



## Sable (Jan 7, 2019)

Spunt said:


> I see your Ricky Gervais and raise you Piers Morgan



And that guy that screams about icecream too....right?


----------



## Kylie Raina (Jan 7, 2019)

Fuck them for pulling that shit. Apparently free speech is nonexistent in the UK and they think they have the right to block what they consider “hate speech”. Thank fuck for backup domains lol


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Jan 7, 2019)

Spunt said:


> Even the UK Police are privately advising anyone who runs a business from their home to use a VPN, such is the torrent of hacking, phishing and fraud you will face if you dare have a public-facing website, email address or any public other exposure to the web. A fraud squad copper said to me "5 years ago we assumed anyone using a VPN was a criminal, now advising everyone we meet to get one".
> 
> It also means that it's unlikely the UK government will ban VPNs in the near future, or if they do it will be like other useless UK government internet "bans" that was created by the kind of people who write their network passwords on Post-It Notes attached to their screen and ask their secretaries to print off their email for them. Everyone who knows one end of a computer from the other will carry on as they have always done.



Even government departments use VPNs.


----------



## TheWatchfulFurfag (Jan 7, 2019)

Is ultrasurf any good? It's a classic for chinese dissidents.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 7, 2019)

Racist Trash said:


> The block only happens if you leave the child safety on.



Tbh kids probably shouldn't be here.



Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> Even government departments use VPNs.



At least when they're not idiots editing Wikipedia articles about themselves and getting caught.



AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> I'm curious- does Tor Browser get around the block? I've never accessed the site without using it, knowing how fucking creepy people are about their frozen peaches and what not.



If you can connect to tor, you can get around anything except blocks on tor itself by the site, and if you are blocked from tor by your ISP, there are workarounds for that, too.  The only real reason to worry about tor is if you are in one of the genuinely fucked shithole countries where using tor is a crime by itself, in which case, get out of that Islamic shit pit.


----------



## byuu (Jan 7, 2019)

Antique Rice said:


> You already inflicted Ricky Gervais upon us, haven't we suffered enough?


Don't forgot all the awful countries they spawned like Pakistan, Saudi-Arabia, and Canada.


----------



## soy_king (Jan 7, 2019)

Poiseon said:


> No, Brother. All Kiwis behind enemy lines are expected to wage Gorilla War against the oppressors. All our Kiwis should be experienced in Jihad, Gorilla Warfare, and Wilderness Survival Tactics. Our only choice is war.
> View attachment 632326
> The Farms shall be victorious. All Heil Null.


Inshallah, my brother.  We will prevail against the forces of cuckoldry


----------



## Cosmos (Jan 7, 2019)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> Might not be the right thread for this kind of editorial thought but I want to express how aggravating and disturbing it really is that our farms get blocked like this, the "hate site" narrative is easily dispelled if you spend any time at all here listening to people talk. It may be autistic to be proud of any internet forum, but by all means rev up your puzzle pieces because I'm proud to be part of this one.



I feel the exact same way. This is a fucking gossip site, not a race war hate machine. Anyone who genuinely wants to start trolling/harassment campaigns gets thoroughly mocked and dismissed. People have been banned for harassing lolcows off-site. We have the mentality of a zoo; you can look at the exhibits, but can’t touch what’s inside.

It’s also funny because the people with threads on here who scream about harassment and stalking conveniently ignore the fact that we only talk about content _they_ _themselves_ made available on the internet for anyone to see.


----------



## Haesindang Park (Jan 7, 2019)

Sometimes, it is moments like this that make some of us proud to be Americans where freedom of speech is truly free.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jan 7, 2019)

Haesindang Park said:


> Sometimes, it is moments like this that make some of us proud to be Americans where freedom of speech is truly free.


And there are ungrateful Americans that don't understand the greatness that are the amendments because words are -ists and -phobes.
If we had the first amendment, I'd support it with all my might and never let it go.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Jan 7, 2019)

You know it's a sad day when your country makes Canada and it's Liberal party look good. The country has Trudeau for fuck sakes and UK still messes things up.


----------



## Ekaterina (Jan 7, 2019)

This is because we didn’t get a new season of black mirror


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 7, 2019)

Haesindang Park said:


> Sometimes, it is moments like this that make some of us proud to be Americans where freedom of speech is truly free.



Freedom is never free.  Sometimes you have to cut a bitch who is trying to take it away.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jan 7, 2019)

Cosmos said:


> I feel the exact same way. This is a fucking gossip site, not a race war hate machine. Anyone who genuinely wants to start trolling/harassment campaigns gets thoroughly mocked and dismissed. People have been banned for harassing lolcows off-site. We have the mentality of a zoo; you can look at the exhibits, but can’t touch what’s inside.
> 
> It’s also funny because the people with threads on here who scream about harassment and stalking conveniently ignore the fact that we only talk about content _they_ _themselves_ made available on the internet for anyone to see.


Most of them are as hate-filled as they accuse us of being. It’s just that they hate those with “privilege,” so that’s okay.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jan 7, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Freedom is never free.  Sometimes you have to cut a bitch who is trying to take it away.



And if people can't appreciate how good it is to be free, they need to be made too.


----------



## Otterly (Jan 7, 2019)

This is so worrying - I know the Uk doesn’t have free speech enshrined in law like the US does (we don’t have a constitution) but culturally, the ability to take the piss out of people has been sacrosanct since basically forever. 
   We are seeing a huge crackdown on speech and expression - women kicked out of a pub for wearing an ‘adult human female’ t shirt. Women chucked off twitter for daring to say you can’t change sex. No platforming and ‘no debate.’ 

It’s really frightening and it’s against what I consider to be the core British culture. We are an irreverent people - we brought you Brass Eye and Spitting image, Hogarth and a million scathing cartoonists and satirical shows.

I can write to my MP. Anything else I can do? He’s a woke twat so I doubt I’ll get too far.


----------



## DangerousGas (Jan 7, 2019)

Um, I love a good rage fest as much as the next guy, but I'm posting this from a device that's attached to a virgin Internet connection right now, with no vpn/proxy, and it's fine.

How many instances of actual blocking have we recorded here? I've not read the whole thread yet, but I've certainly had no problems with accessing KF.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 7, 2019)

DangerousGas said:


> Um, I love a good rage fest as much as the next guy, but I'm posting this from a device that's attached to a virgin Internet connection right now, with no vpn/proxy, and it's fine.
> 
> How many instances of actual blocking have we recorded here? I've not read the whole thread yet, but I've certainly had no problems with accessing KF.



Quite a few people have said the same thing.

Honestly, the amount of vitriol generated whenever something happens in the UK is absolutely comical sometimes.

I get Vordy's here, and the police do sod all about him despite good cause. But it can get fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Jan 7, 2019)

Otterly said:


> This is so worrying - I know the Uk doesn’t have free speech enshrined in law like the US does (we don’t have a constitution) but culturally, the ability to take the piss out of people has been sacrosanct since basically forever.
> We are seeing a huge crackdown on speech and expression - women kicked out of a pub for wearing an ‘adult human female’ t shirt. Women chucked off twitter for daring to say you can’t change sex. No platforming and ‘no debate.’
> 
> It’s really frightening and it’s against what I consider to be the core British culture. We are an irreverent people - we brought you Brass Eye and Spitting image, Hogarth and a million scathing cartoonists and satirical shows.
> ...



It's been going on longer than you think. The recent wokening has merely brought an eye upon it here. I was reading Melon Farmers back when I was a student and how the London School of Economics and Channel 4 News censored the webcomic Jesus & Mo. Granted, it does have the stench of euphoria about it, does that comic, but when the LSE tried to ban the Atheist Society for having a Jesus & Mo panel on their shirt with Jesus saying "Hey" and Mohammed saying "How ya doin?" - in 2007, no less (current year argument) it makes you think.

The previous year, IIRC, that the Racial & Religious Hatred Act came into force, which did away with blasphemy laws, and promptly replaced them with an offence of inciting religious hatred. In effect... it reinstated blasphemy laws. Well fucking done.

For me, the turning point was the MacPherson report, which was into the murder of Stephen Lawrence by white thugs and which branded the Met "institutionally racist." Heads rolled for that. It led to an institutional climate in which if you're a chief of police and crime goes  up under your watch, you will be fine, but if there is a perception of any form of racial or other prejudice on any grounds, you risk being fired. Hence, we now spend inordinate amounts of money policing Twitter mockery and not enough actually tromping the pavement or acting visibly to curtail crime. I mentioned in the Offline Tumblrinas thread that woman from [area] Police who insisted we get a male officer to search the bottom half of pre-operative transsexuals and a female officer for the top half to avoid breaching anyone's human rights, right? Imagine hundreds of people like her, on fairly chunky salaries in nice well-ventilated offices on Police HQs all over coming up with this old bollox day in, day out.


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Jan 7, 2019)

Goodbye Horses said:


> This is almost certainly a routing issue due to Virgin's technical incompetence rather than an attempt at censorship. Last year I had the exact same problem with users on Virgin being unable to connect to our corporate VPN and intranet due to a stale route which it took them about a month to clear. I'd still recommend moving to a different ISP, but mainly because Virgin's network is ancient shit held together with stickytape and chewing gum and administrated by fuckwits.



from the sounds of it, it may just be one or two of their DNS servers rather than all of them - as I said upthread, in three years I've never had problems accessing the site (other than the occasional Cloudflare errors)



Cantaloupine said:


> Most households that use Virgin Media in Britbong have been upgraded to the Superhub 3 which is missing the DNS option. I should've clarified, my bad.



ahh, that's probably it - my computer is connected directly to the cable modem, and doesn't use a router



Otterly said:


> (we don’t have a constitution)



actually we do, except it's not all in one place - it's spread across 6-7 different laws put in place between 1216 and 1969


----------



## Otterly (Jan 7, 2019)

Police angle is interesting.

It’s alleged that Susie Green Of mermaids has contacts in West Yorkshire police. WYP interviewed poise Parker under caution for her tweets saying green took her son abroad to be castrated (factually correct.) various police forces seem to be used as people’s personal grudge squad - coppers sent round to interview Graham Linehan for a tweet, Stephanie Hayden (is he a cow? He should be...) has also abused police wokeness.

As frontline police budgets are being cut to the bone under austerity it seems at best a waste of resources. At worst a sinister infiltration and abuse of the criminal justice system.


----------



## Otterly (Jan 7, 2019)

An Sionnach Seang said:


> actually we do, except it's not all in one place - it's spread across 6-7 different laws put in place between 1216 and 1969



I didn’t know that - what are our rights to free speech then? And do they clash with hate crime legislation?


----------



## An Sionnach Seang (Jan 7, 2019)

Otterly said:


> I didn’t know that - what are our rights to free speech then? And do they clash with hate crime legislation?



freedom of expression is a residual right, i.e. anything is permitted unless it's actually illegal (defamation, contempt of court etc.), and certain forms are protected (free speech within Parliament, media reportage of Parliament, qualified privilege, i.e. reportage of court proceedings)

the problem is that in law, the definition of 'hate crime' is extremely loose and vague (like 'immorality') - it can mean absolutely anything, and is bounded only by precedent and what is considered reasonable in court, neither of which guarantee any sort of common-sense based protection to anyone


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 7, 2019)

An Sionnach Seang said:


> freedom of expression is a residual right, i.e. anything is permitted unless it's actually illegal (defamation, contempt of court etc.), and certain forms are protected (free speech within Parliament, media reportage of Parliament, qualified privilege, i.e. reportage of court proceedings)



That means it's barely a right at all.  It's better to have an ironclad ultra-law in a written Constitution that flat out says that any law to the contrary is automatically void ab initio.


----------



## wabbits (Jan 7, 2019)

New mystifyingly artistical song from Virgo Rouge: 
_The Virgin Who Rejected The Moon_


----------



## Jheeb (Jan 7, 2019)

'The anti-Muslim internet troll known as kiwi farms'


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Jan 7, 2019)

Judge Holden said:


> Its what I like to call the "Maggots in the Machine" phenomena
> 
> Simply put, bigass companies and providers of universally used services like to go shopping for cheap new employees at colleges and universities to do twice the work of older drones for half the wage. So long as this new meat does what they are told and handles all the busywork, they are in practice left more or less alone by the hiring company and the choices they make are not scrutinised unless they put the company at risk of lawsuit or whatever, meaning they are free to work under their own discretion so long as they toe whatever line they are given.
> 
> ...


So thats what Vordrak has been up to?


----------



## Sable (Jan 7, 2019)

Chaos Theorist said:


> So thats what Vordrak has been up to?



The chronically unemployed have not much else but time.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jan 8, 2019)

An Sionnach Seang said:


> freedom of expression is a residual right, i.e. anything is permitted unless it's actually illegal (defamation, contempt of court etc.), and certain forms are protected (free speech within Parliament, media reportage of Parliament, qualified privilege, i.e. reportage of court proceedings)
> 
> the problem is that in law, the definition of 'hate crime' is extremely loose and vague (like 'immorality') - it can mean absolutely anything, and is bounded only by precedent and what is considered reasonable in court, neither of which guarantee any sort of common-sense based protection to anyone



God Bless the United States of America and its Honorable Court. 

_Matel v. Tam
_


> A law that can be directed against speech found offensive to some portion of the public can be turned against minority and dissenting views to the detriment of all. The First Amendment does not entrust that power to the government’s benevolence. Instead, our reliance must be on the substantial safeguards of free and open discussion in a democratic society.


----------



## Dingo (Jan 8, 2019)

Britfags beware!


----------



## Grog (Jan 8, 2019)

Imagine being so fucking cucked that the police of your country ignores foreign rape gangs and murderers while they persecute people who speak badly of the former on the Internet.
Wait, you don't have to imagine it because that's exactly what's happening. The UK police is effectively an arm of the invasion force.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Jan 8, 2019)

Dingo said:


> Britfags beware!



Your != you're.

The mind boggles.


----------



## MilkAddict (Jan 8, 2019)

Motherfucking Wiltshire Police said:
			
		

> Spewing abuse



Aside from a bit of cultural heritage, Wiltshire is mostly known for the crappy "Wiltshire farm foods" brand.
Time for the "boys & gals in blue" to hunt me down


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Jan 8, 2019)

MilkAddict said:


> Aside from a bit of cultural heritage, Wiltshire is mostly known for the crappy "Wiltshire farm foods" brand.
> Time for the "boys & gals in blue" to hunt me down



I've been to Swindon. It is a town so boring and shit that one of its main selling points is a roundabout made of mini roundabouts. Oh, and Melinda Messenger came from there.


----------



## Shibaru (Jan 8, 2019)

virgin wireless is for pussies


----------



## Spunt (Jan 8, 2019)

Ginger Piglet said:


> I've been to Swindon. It is a town so boring and shit that one of its main selling points is a roundabout made of mini roundabouts. Oh, and Melinda Messenger came from there.



Don't forget Swindon's finest, Carl "Suit" Benjamin.

Though if my jurisdiction produced Spergon, I'd be tempted to install a totalitarian Police state too.


----------



## Tookie (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Professional iPad Hoarder (Jan 8, 2019)

https://imgur.com/a/9NQY1hM

Well done, CloudCuks, well done


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 8, 2019)

SomeRandomJosh said:


> https://imgur.com/a/9NQY1hM
> 
> Well done, CloudCuks, well done



It thinks you're an A-Log.


----------



## Sable (Jan 8, 2019)

This is innacurate, if you're the UK you can be forced to live in places that _aren't _England.

Like Wales, where there's naught to do but fuck sheep, or Northern Ireland where they set things on fire whenever you mention flags.

Scotland were the ones that arrested Dankula, so there's no hope for their police either (that's not getting into the local government).

...

I was making a point with this, but all I've done is make myself more depressed for being in the UK.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Jan 8, 2019)

Sable said:


> This is innacurate, if you're the UK you can be forced to live in places that _aren't _England.
> 
> Like Wales, where there's naught to do but fuck sheep, or Northern Ireland where they set things on fire whenever you mention flags.
> 
> ...



Well, in England there's a lot of variation as well. London is in and of itself suicide fuel. Ditto the Home Counties. The North West is pretty cool though, they have the Macc Lads and bitter and doesn't afraid of any southern poofter. Also the South West, where they have cider and cheese and surfing and super hot chilli peppers and big fuck-off cliffs. Oh, and the North East isn't too bad although the locals need subtitles. They did invent Viz and Nukey Brown so they're okay.

Thankfully, where I live, if anyone started screeching about what gender they identified as and being erased and hate crimes they'd be told to harden the fuck up.


----------



## Sable (Jan 8, 2019)

Basically the Southeast is cancer and the only reason we don't sink it into the ocean is because then they'll move everywhere else.


----------



## Danger Mouse (Jan 8, 2019)

Sable said:


> Basically the Southeast is cancer and the only reason we don't sink it into the ocean is because then they'll move everywhere else.



The whole country is going down the pan and it's only time until Britain is under Sharia law. Once my student loans were paid off I couldn't wait to leave for a better life. After the Manchester arena bombing of 2017 I realized how unwelcome I felt in my OWN city in my own country.


----------



## Tookie (Jan 8, 2019)

Sable said:


> This is innacurate, if you're the UK you can be forced to live in places that _aren't _England.


Ah, but the virgin represents both the ISP Virgin UK as well as britbongs in general. It's a very complex meme and I'm currently operating on multiple meme levels.


----------



## CiaphasCain (Jan 9, 2019)

Dingo said:


>


The official term used by the police is "Computer Misuse", of course they use this undefined term so that they don't have to admit a majority of the cases are people literally being jailed for using sites like Kiwi Farms and 4Chan. According to the latest statistics there has been a 30% decrease in "Computer Misuse" with an estimated 1,121,000 cases.

(https://www.ons.gov.uk/peoplepopula...ins/crimeinenglandandwales/yearendingjune2018)

I actually cleared a ton of posts I made on Facebook in my High School years because it can be considered a jailable offence now. Yes, I could actually land myself in prison for a joke I made when I was 15.


----------



## Dingo (Jan 9, 2019)

UK's like motherfucking North Korea?


----------



## geewizz (Jan 11, 2019)

I don't mean to bump this thread on if it's on its last legs but I'm a Virgin Media customer and I'm fine.

https://news.sky.com/story/porn-websites-to-check-uk-users-ages-as-law-passes-11604331

... or not. I wonder when the government will start issuing wank licenses. Fucking grim.


----------



## Shibaru (Jan 13, 2019)

Dingo said:


> Britfags beware!


They're more Distracted with this wo*man* than trying to catch anyone


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Jan 13, 2019)

Dingo said:


> UK's like motherfucking North Korea?



That's Police Scotland. They were the ones who prosecuted Dankula. Why am I not surprised.


----------

